# New member



## John Johnson (Oct 1, 2015)

Thought I'd put a post up as I've bought this kingfisher blue roadster for her indoors but ended up using it more


Also got this 

I've been involved with them for about 20 years 
And do concourse with this shit box

And had a b5 rs4 and a b7 rs4 and drive all the Audi performance range a good few times


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, Welcome to the TTF.
Like the Quattro & of course the RS. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## John Johnson (Oct 1, 2015)

Cheers , I'm quite well known ( infamous ) and a moderator on classic Audi etc so a bit of an Audi perv 
Do mountain biking too and work on a preserved railway lol


----------



## John Johnson (Oct 1, 2015)

Last month


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, RS Very nice.
My XR3 5 speeder owned from new 33+ years on the Pembs run recently.
Click to enlarge.


















Hoggy.


----------



## John Johnson (Oct 1, 2015)

Rare and desirable beast that 
Mine at donnington in July for the unveiling of the new focus Rs


----------



## John Johnson (Oct 1, 2015)

The values of them going through the roof Hoggy ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  a mate of mine has anRS1600i 50k on the clock black every option he did a full nut and bolt restoration on it about 4 years ago he's had it for over 25 years


----------



## John Johnson (Oct 1, 2015)

He will know me then ! Think I've an idea who he is . Mines well known


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John Johnson said:


> The values of them going through the roof Hoggy ?


Hi John, Yes it's been a wonderful motor & still luv driving her, only on dry roads now though.  8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## John Johnson (Oct 1, 2015)

Love this and miss it like buggery


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John Johnson said:


> He will know me then ! Think I've an idea who he is . Mines well known


Lives in Hartlepool first name Bob


----------



## John Johnson (Oct 1, 2015)

Not the same guy then as he's called paul


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome, love the RS!


----------



## John Johnson (Oct 1, 2015)

Cheers , it's a bit of an ornament tbh , I polish the floor pan and all that guff 
Beat the wife to the TT today and she was not impressed lol 
Thanks to Kyle on here for the alloys too


----------

